# Samish FT



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Any news? Did they finish the derby today?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby took 12 to the third series of two long water marks and 3 survived. Callbacks are:

3 - Ivy - Kahn
8 - Kate - Kongsore
11 - Boogie - Jackson

Fourth series tomorrow morning.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Yikes....tough 3rd series..


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

That must have been 2 very cold swims. Was it snowing over there also?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Not to start anything 
Two litter mates against the big bad boogie man 
All friends of mine that's all


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Samish Trial

I heard that the open triple took out abut 1/3 ofthe field. ABout 30 dogs made it. The land blind did not turn out to be too tough.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooops! Sorry I miscounted. There were eleven call backs to the 3rd in the Derby.

It was a really tough series with two very long swims with a cross wind in cold water that took 15 minutes per dog. Any dog that even attempted to make that second retrieve showed a lot of courage.

No snow, but it was cold, rainy, and windy in the morning. The sun broke out in the afternoon. Still cold and windy, though.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

well....still, Yikes, tough Derby. Good Luck to those called back to the 4th.

Good Luck this weekend, Judy!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

If there are three dogs left in the derby, will there be a fourth series?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

bennetts said:


> Samish Trial
> 
> I heard that the open triple took out abut 1/3 ofthe field. ABout 30 dogs made it. The land blind did not turn out to be too tough.


You wouldn't know that by the callbacks. If I didn't know any better I would think I was across the border where the Open finishes in a day.
With the cold water blind ahead my guess is 3 back to the 4th in the Open as well.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

kirkandlaura said:


> If there are three dogs left in the derby, will there be a fourth series?


Well there only needs to be one winner. That leaves 2 lambs extra to run a 4th series.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Woooo Kim sounding feisty! Havent checked the weather up there; too busy staying ahead of it down here. Keep truckin' and go fer blue.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Go, BOOGIE and Ole!!! 

Boogie is one of our Saber-Ruby puppies. 

There are 5 from our litter running in Derbies this spring -- Boogie, Bobby, Moxie, Shooter, and Sally.

Chet and Nitro are running Senior in hunt tests.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Derby results
1st Kate / Bente Pasko
2nd Boogie / Ole Jackson
3rd Ivy / Andy Kahn


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATS to my sisters Kate and Ivy for their 1st and 3rd. Hope to see you again on the 17th.

BIZ


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, correction to 2nd & 3rd - Ivy 2nd and Boogie 3rd


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open results
1st Pete / Gonia
2nd Chance / Calvert
3rd Drifter / Van De Brake
4th Tru / Kahn

Sorry don't have other placements and Jams


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

amateur callbacks to 3rd-16 dogs
4,7,9,12,13,14,16,19,24,25,28,35,40,44,45,50


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual began with a triple with long bird in center thrown first, shorter bird on left thrown second and retired,and the short flyer on the right. Nineteen called back to the land blind (1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,24).

Land blind was down a hill through sagebrush, over a slope of land, behind where the retired gunner's station was, and into a circle of sagebrush - maybe a couple of hundred yards. Ten called back to the water blind (2,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,17,21).

Water blind had a long land entry paralleling the water and then tight to the shore in running water with a patch of tules on line, two trees flanking the exit water, and up onto land. Six called back to the water marks tomorrow (7,10,11,12,17,21).


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck in the Qual tomorrow, Judy. Nice meeting you today.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

I second that "Good Luck" tomorrow, Judy!! 

....and thanks for posting callbacks and setups, too. 

Judy


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Ken Jackson for getting 3rd Place in the Derby with Boogie.

Boogie's dam is my avatar. Our Long Tall Sally is Boogie's sister.

Helen


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

Good luck with Pilot and Fly Wayne and Kim.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Qual results 
1st Ivy / Kahn
2nd Trek / Myers
3rd Moses / Kuhnert
4th Rascal / Gonia

no jams


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Trek and Judy on your Qual 2d. Way to go!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on the Q second Judy!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Amature
1. 19
2. 12
3. 40
4.28
rj 24

jams 9,50

A great bunch of handlers and workers!
________
Honda juno specifications


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! Congrats again to my sister Ivy, 2nd in the Derby and 1st in the Q. What a weekend!!

BIZ


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations Andy with Ivy's 2nd in the Derby and winning the Q!

Kirk and Laura


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Amateur results: 1st Jim Harvie with Dancer
2nd Larry Calvert with Chance
3rd Mark Jones with Andi
4th Andi Kahn with Tru
RJ Tom Hartl with Chip
Jams Pete Goodale with Zeus
Kim Johnston with Fly


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Larry on your 2nd!!!!!!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations Judy and Trek for the 2nd in the Q!

--Susan


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

CONGRATS Larry


----------

